# Dewan Al Emara's 2005 projects



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

al-jaber tower in fujairah... do we have that on emporis?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

nope


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

do we have any info on this one to add it then? is it proposed or u/c?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i have added the al jaber tower in fujairah this morning


----------

